# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pterapogon kauderni

## Julio Macieira

_Pterapogon kauderni_

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Comprei hoje um exemplar destes e gostaria de saber alguns pormenores e cuidados a ter com ele.
Um abraço
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Eu estou com um casal deles... pelo menos creio ser um casal pelas pequenas diferenças morfologicas.

Via de regra sao animais resistentes, o problema é a alimentacao pois dificilmente aceitam ração.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Felizmente ontem quando deitei artémia congelada, o mesmo procurou ávidamente e comeu.
Quanto às diferenças entre sexos, quais as mais evidentes?

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Tenho uma fêmea. Dou-lhe 2 x por dia, pedaços de camarão, mexilhão, berbigão, etc. Só não toca nos flocos, como disse o Celso. Vem comer à mão. Se alguém que ela não conhece, se aproxima do aquário, ela esconde-se. Comigo, ou, com quem ela reconhece, anda em correria pelo vidro frontal do aquário.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Entretanto, esqueci-me da outra questão.
O macho, tem a boca recta, a fêmea, a boca arredondada.
O macho, é maior que a fêmea, ( cerca de 10 cm ), a fêmea, ( 4 - 5 cm ).
No macho, a 2ª barbatana dorsal é muito maior que a primeira. Na fêmea, são prácticamente iguais.
No macho, A cauda não forma um V perfeito. A lobo superior é maior que a inferior. Na fêmea, forma um V perfeito, do mesmo tamanho.
No macho, olhando de frente, apresenta 4 listas brancas na mandíbula inferior. A fêmea, apresenta duas.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Paulo:
Obrigadissimo!
Dicas muito importantes!
Por elas fiquei a saber que comprei uma fêmea.

----------


## Jorge Simões

Boa noite! Por curiosidade, qual o valor  referencia para este peixe?
Obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

O custo do meu, na Aquaplante, peixe com cerca de 6 cms cabeça/cauda , na foto, foi de 19 euros.

Na ZOO Aquarium, adquiri o Hepatus da foto, tambem com cerca de 5 cms, por 20 euros.



A um "famoso" membro daqui do forum, adquri este "fantástico" pé de euphilia, que "seriam" 2 a "derivar" para 4 :Icon Cry:   por 20 euros!




Estas foram as minhas aquisições no mês de Março!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Sr. Melo acho que já é demais....

Já todos perceberam a ideia...tudo é desculpa para se voltar a falar no mesmo ?

Independentemente de ter razão ou não, ja vincou bem o seu ponto de vista e todos conhecemos a historia...agora este clima de provocação constante não leva a lado nenhum.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Amigo Gil:
Já lhe expus em mp o meu ponto de vista!
Isto não é uma provocação constante.
São apenas as minhas aquisições do mês de Março, e, em que por sinal, numa delas não fui enganado: FUI BURLADO!

Por conseguinte, como quem cala consente, eu não o consentirei!

Já dizia a "fadista": "Cantarei até que a voz me doa"!

----------


## João Lourenço

Há uma coisa que não percebo antes de comprar qualquer coisa não tenta saber os preços? se uma eufilia com mais de 6 cabeças custa a volta de 60 euros? só por duas hipoteses é que se cai nisso ou se anda a comprar coisas caras demais ,ou tenta-se comprar mais barato sem olhar ao que se compra ,eu sei ke se sinta  enganado mas nestas coisas ,como em tudo na vida tem que ver o reverso da medalha pelo menos aprendeu a fazer as compras olhando para o dinheiro e para o valor das mesmas.
Eu proprio e se calhar um pouco de todos ja nos sentimos assim e o que fazer??andar para a frente e pensar em ser um pouco inteligente!
Um abraço João Lourenço

----------


## Jorge Simões

Boa tarde, obrigado pela informação.
Acabei de ligar para a Aquaplante e já nao têm nenhum :Icon Cry:  . Queria comprar um casal desta especie. Se alguem souber onde estao agradece gentilmente :yb663:  !
Obrigado,

Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Jorge
A Sohal tinha alguns á pouco tempo.
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas amigo Jorge Simões,confirmo que a Sohal tem esses peixes que tu queres :SbPoisson9:  .Não me lembro é o preço :Admirado:  telefona para lá e já confirmas.Agora tens de ser rápido senão :yb620:  adeus viola.um abraço

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Jorge se quizeres a minha prima vai passar lá amanhã e pode trazer isso para baixo pois ela vem passar a pascua aqui com a familia.
Um abraço

----------


## Jorge Simões

Obrigado Paulo, mas so vi o teu post agora. MUito obri :Pracima:  gado de qualquer forma

----------


## Jorge Simões

Tenho um livro de Espécies de Peixes, onde vem referido relativamente a esta espécie, que interage de forma interessante com "LONG-SPINED SEA URCHIN" alguem sabe o que é?
 :Admirado:

----------


## David Lemos

Ai esta Jorge
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...pcatid=591&N=0
Um ouriço venenoso :EEK!:  
Abraços

----------


## João M Monteiro

Jorge,

Uma fotografia do meu 


É um excelente comedor de algas (incluindo coralina).
Os p. kauderni jovens refugiam-se entre os longos espinhos destes ouriços

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Jorge,
> 
> Uma fotografia do meu 
> É um excelente comedor de algas (incluindo coralina).
> Os p. kauderni jovens refugiam-se entre os longos espinhos destes ouriços


O que quer dizer que num Reef pode ser problematico? Ou a coralina que come nao é em quantidade significativa?

O que achas, dada a experiencia que tens?
Cumprimentos, Jorge Simoes

----------


## João M Monteiro

Jorge,

Nunca considerei a alga coralina...um coral. Sempre a considerei "alga".

Por isso, não procuro a preservação de alga coralina a todo o custo no meu aquário. Pelo contrário, até a limpo no vidro de trás.

Sem prejuízo do exposto, se o aquário estiver equilibrado, a alga coralina desenvolve-se com muito mais rapidez do que um ouriço (e por acaso até tenho 2) a consegue comer. E a quantidade de outras algas que come...compensa e muito, na minha opinião, mesmo para os "amantes da coralina"

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

O meu ouriço (já morreu)adorava xenias, limpava-me todas. Mas que rapava as rochas e deixava-as sem algas é uma verdade.

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Tive um cardinal de bangai e adaptou-se facilmente aos flocos bem como ao cyclopeeze seco  :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Simões

Boa noite!

Tenho um Kauderni à já alguns meses, e como é tipico, bem timido. Acrescentei agora um Zebrasoma Flavescens.
Como alimentar o kauderni com a sua timidez face à vivacidade do novo inquilino.
Costumava parar as bombas para ele se alimentar calmamente, só que agora o cirurgião não lhe dá tempo.
O que aconselham fazer? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite!
> 
> Tenho um _Kauderni_ à já alguns meses, e como é típico, bem tímido. Acrescentei agora um Zebrasoma flavescens.
> Como alimentar o _kauderni_ com a sua timidez face à vivacidade do novo inquilino.
> Costumava parar as bombas para ele se alimentar calmamente, só que agora o cirurgião não lhe dá tempo.
> O que aconselham fazer?


 :Olá: Viva
Antes de mais vais te manter calmo...já sabes...sem charuto :yb665: ...como fizeste durante aquele incidente com o escumador... :SbSourire2: 
Depois de estares calmo: 

1º - Vais à drogaria e compras uma vassoura de piaçaba de plástico cuja cor seja castanho ou preto ou o mais escuro possível, assegura-te de que é piaçaba de plástico e vermelho escuro era ainda melhor. 

2º - Regressas a casa e tratas de arranjar três ou quatro tampas de plástico de cor preta de latas de spray de laca (se não tiveres vai a um salão de barbeiro/cabeleireiro teu conhecido e pede-lhes que têm sempre para dar - até agradecem e podes fazer isso no regresso a casa de vassoura na mão... :yb665: ). Já em casa lavas muito bem essas tampas.

3º - Usando sempre EPI (=Equipamento de Protecção Individual) pegas num berbequim a que colocas a broca mais fina equivalente ao diâmetro de cada piaçaba ou o mais próximo possível, e abres aí uns 30 furos ou menos em cada tampa de plástico da lata de spray (já agora se te derem latas e tudo, e como "a cavalo dado não se olha os dentes", as latas vazias sob pressão são colocadas no eco eco ponto amarelo).

4º - Uma vez abertos os furos nas tampas de plástico preto de lata de spray,e usando sempre EPI (=Equipamento de Protecção Individual) cortas os piaçabas de plástico da vassoura que compraste, rente ao ponto de fixação dos mesmos na vassoura.

5º - Usando sempre EPI (=Equipamento de Protecção Individual) passas cada piaçaba de plástico através de cada furo aberto na tampa de plástico, o suficiente para que do outro lado, ou seja no lado interior da tampa, fique uma ponta que possas colar com cola a quente ou outra adequada para colocar imerso em água salgada.

6º - O resultado serão, três ou quatro ouriços-do-mar artificiais quais _Diadema sp._ da loja dos trezentos :SbSourire:  e estás a reciclar material, algum pelo menos.
Estes ouriços-do-mar artificiais são então colocados sobre o substrato de coral em local estratégico do teu sistema para onde em simultâneamente o _Pterapogon kauderni_ goste de ir e se sinta bem e como na na natureza os _Pterapogoon kauderni_ gostam de viver entre os espinhos longos dos ouriços-do-mar, usando em particular aqueles que apresentarem formação de coroa de espinhos mais cerrada para colocarem as suas posturas e assim melhor as protegerem dos predadores, guardando para si os ouriços-do-mar cuja coroa de espinhos seja mais esparsa, o teu Pterapogon kauderni seguirá o seu instinto e procurará refúgio nesse ouriço-do-mar (a cheirar a plástico), onde então ficará ao abrigo da vivacidade do Zebrasoma e poderá receber alimento tranquilamente enquanto tu aprecias a cena do lado de fora....

*Nota: Dado que é para servir de abrigo a peixes já adultos, indiquei 30 furos ou menos para que fique suficientemente esparso para que os Pterapogon kauderni lá possam nadar. Se fosse para reprodução, então aí teria de ser uma formação mais cerrada e seriam 50-70 furos, mas deverás planear os furos com base no tamanho da tampa, do peixe, etc...*

Fazer abrigos artificiais permanentes ou provisórios com algas, ou neste caso piaçaba de plástico, etc...é uma técnica bastante usada para conseguir repovoamentos na natureza, criação em meio doméstico comercial ou privado...eu por exemplo por vezes faço abrigos provisórios com algas naturais e não é preciso muito, basta uma mola que se fixa no vidro em determinado ponto e aí está um abrigo provisório porquanto as algas sejam longas e não sejam comidas, mas que faz a diferença temporariamente quando por exemplo chega um novo habitante, dando-lhe assim tempo de se estabelecer. Fica a sugestão e os votos de que tenhas sucesso e já agora compra outro _Pterapongon kauderni_ que assim fará companhia ao que já tens e ajudará a que se sintam ainda mais seguros no abrigo de ouriços-do-mar artificiais.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Boas Pedro  :Olá:  

Gostei muito desta tua dica, fazer ouriços artificiais  :Palmas:  

Parabéns a inteligência  :bompost:  

Feliz Ano Novo a todos!!! :Xmascheers:

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Viva
> Antes de mais vais te manter calmo...já sabes...sem charuto...como fizeste durante aquele incidente com o escumador...
> Depois de estares calmo: (...)
> 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Bem... depois de toda esta sugestão hiper-detalhada. nem sei o que dizer :Admirado:  

Já estou o mais calmo possível!!!

Vou experimentar, e daqui a algum tempo relato os resultados...

Pedro, um grande abraço e um excelente 2008 :Xmascheers:

----------

